# Auf Lachse in Alaska



## Sockeye (4. März 2003)

Der Urlaub war eingetragen, nur einen Flug hatte ich noch nicht. Bei www.condor.de kostete der Flug noch 1356,- Eur, Mist! Nur noch 2 Wochen und die Flüge, obwohl noch reichlich Sitzplätze frei waren, waren immer noch so teuer. Zack da bei www.Lastminute.com 

Samstag 10:00 Einchecken, nach einigem Hin und Her, doch den Sitzplatz vor dem Notausgang bekommen. Die nette Dame am Schalter hatte dann doch das Einsehen, dass man mit 2,05m in der Holzklasse nicht sitzen kann. 12:45 Abflug. Der Flieger vollgepropft mit 250 "Fischersfritzen", die schon das halbe Angeloutfitt anhatten. Es gab natürlich nur ein Thema: Lachse - wie groß - wie viel - wie und wo.

Nach 8,5 Stunden Flug - Ankunft Anchorage, gleicher Tag 14:00Uhr, 14:30 abgefertigt und den Rucksack umgeschnallt und zu Fuß zum Anchorage-National Airport (3km). Ich traf dort gleichzeitig mit dem Shuttle-Bus ein, aber nach 8 Stunden im Flieger hocken, hat mir der Spaziergang gutgetan. Der Anschlussflug ging um 16:00 mit einer 2-Prop, 20 Sitzer, mit ERA nach Kenai. Wir flogen unter leicht aufgelockerter Bewölkung über das Cook-Inlet, die Swanson Seen (ca. 100 Seen mit Verbindung, ein Traum für's Kanu und Forellenblinkern) und landeten nach einer Stunde auf dem Flughafen von Kenai.







Monika, eine ehemalige Studienkollegin meiner Frau, erwartete mich schon am Ausgang. Ich warf meinen Rucksack in den Chevy Blazer, und los gings nach Soldotna, die heilige Stadt am Kenai-River, im gelobten Land. Nach einer kurzen (30Km) aber quälend langsamen Fahrt ("I just can't drive 55"), erreichten wir die Soldotna Bead&Breakfast Lodge, die von Monika und ihrem Mann Steve, bewirtschaftet wird. Auf dem ca 300x200m großen Anwesen, steht die von Schweizern erbaute Lodge, umgeben von einem Park mit altem Baumbestand und englischem Rasen, direkt am Fluss. Die Lodge war jetzt, ende Juli, völlig ausgebucht und ich hab im umgebauten Geräteschuppen meinen Schlafsack ausgerollt.
<p>




<p>
Steve begrüßte mich mit einem "Wie sieht's aus - die Sockeyes sind da". Das brauchte man mir nicht zweimal sagen. Die neopren Chest-Waders, von letztem Jahr, angezogen, noch ein paar Sockeye-Special-Fliegen gebunden, an ein 50cm, 40Pfund Vorfach, ein 1,5oz. Banana-Sinker und eine Leihangel geschnappt, die Treppe runter ab in den Fluss!! Aaahh, das war ein Gefühl, endlich wieder das kühle Gletscherwasser vom Kenai zu spüren. Steve, Scott (Steves Vater) und ich feierten eine Sockey-Party, alle 30 sec rief einer von uns "FISH ON" und hatte einen kurzen aber harten Drill mit einem Rotlachs, der aber meistens gewann. Die Quote von Haken und Landen liegt bei etwa 10:1, aber ich kenne keinen anderen Fisch, der dir so einen Kampf liefert. Nach 4Stunden waren wir alle &quot;limited out&quot;, hatten also unsere 6 Rotlachse, die man am Tag fangen darf. Das Filetieren durfte ich übernehmen, da Scott und Steve das Frühstück für die Gäste herrichten mussten. Eine Stunde später waren 36 Filets a ca. 1 - 1,5 kg vakuumverpackt und eingefroren. Es wurde schon langsam dunkel (ca.1:00 Morgens)

...more to come


----------



## wodibo (4. März 2003)

Booooaaaaah,

sabber lechz, weitertippen #6


----------



## leierfisch (4. März 2003)

Ahhhhhhhh endlich mal wieder was für die Seele  ,schreib bloß schnell weiter #h


----------



## Sockeye (4. März 2003)

*Teil 2 - Go for Kings*

*Teil 2 - Go for Kings*

Ich wachte um 6:00 Uhr auf, die Sonne blendete mich. Es war ein herrlicher Tag mit 25°C und heiter. Ich latschte zur Lodge rüber und frühstückte erstmal ausführlich. Bacon and Eggs. Monika und Steve brachten die Gäste auf diversen Chartern oder Ausflügen unter. Es war Sonntag und da sind keine King-Charter auf dem Fluss erlaubt, nur private Boote. Scott war schon am Dock und hat das Boot (5m 4Sitzplätze 35PS) klargemacht. Bill, der halbtags am Kenai-Flughafen arbeitet und sonst auf dem Kenai als Angel-Guide jobbt, kam auf eine Tasse Kaffee rüber und erklärte sich bereit mit uns auf Chinook-Tour zu gehen.






 Dock

Scott kramte die Ausrüstung raus (30lbs Rute, kräftige Multirollen, 0,2 geflochtene, 80cm Stahlvorfach), Steve besorgte noch den Köder (Rot eingefärbte Lachseier) und los gings. Die Fahrt ging flussabwärts zur Mündung des Kenai, da dort bei auslaufender Flut die frischen Königslachse in den Fluss kommen. Wir haben sog. "Backtrawling" geangelt. Das Boot wird gegen die Strömung gestellt und treibt bei laufendem Motor, ganz langsam, fast stehend über die Löcher, wo die Chinook's stehen. Der Köder wird durch einen ???, so ein Ding, geformt wie ein Papierflieger aus Alu ca. 20cm* groß, kurz über Grund gehalten. Vor den Haken kam noch ein "Spin and Glow".

Nach 2 Stunden, und einem leichten Sonnenbrand, schlug Monika's Rute hart an. Da Monika gerade in ihrem Rucksack kramte, schaltete Bill schnell und riss den Gashebel voll auf, das Boot machte einen Satz vorwärts und der Haken saß. Motor aus, Moni nahm die Rute und pumpte einen 54Pfünder Königslachs in einem schweren, aber unspektakulären Drill ein. Abgesehen von einigen Dolly-Vardens, die den Köder abknabberten, passierte an diesem Morgen nicht viel und wir fuhren zur Lodge zurück.
















 Swiftwater-Bill

Moni, Steve, Scott und den Lachs ausgeladen, wollten Bill und ich es Flussaufwärts an den Felsen versuchen. Dort wird selten gefischt, da die meisten Guides Angst vor den Felsen im Wasser haben und ein Boot bei der Strömung bei einem Drill so zu halten, dass nicht alle baden gehen, erfordert äußerstes Geschick. 

Nach drei Durchgängen, ein Biss! Bill drosselte den Motor und ich setzte den Haken. Doch was machte das Vieh? Es flüchtete stromaufwärts! Bill hielt das Boot auf der Stelle, musste dann aber doch die Verfolgung aufnehmen, da der King mir immer mehr Schnur von der Rolle zog. Eine Meile flussaufwärts wendete der König, ich konnte genug Leine einholen um den Schatten zu erkennen, ein Monster! Wir ließen das Boot mit der Strömung treiben, der Chinook hatte mir mittlerweile wieder 20-30m Schnur abgeknöpft, und näherte sich gefährlich den Felsen. Ich musste ihn da fernhalten - Ok - Bremse noch weiter zu, hart an die Grenze der Schnur-max Belastung. Der Fisch wendete wieder und trieb mit uns das gleiche Flussaufwärts-Schnurklau-Manöver, da ich die Bremse wieder leicht öffnen musste, damit die Schnur nicht riss. Kaum eine halbe Meile weiter, drehte er wieder, wir hatten ihn ca 10m am Boot, doch er hat es geschafft uns zwischen die Felsen zu manövrieren. Bill verfolgte ihn geschickt Slalom um die Felsen und ich hatte den Fisch fast am Boot, als er eine letzte Energiereserve freimachte, mir 20m abnahm, einmal um einen Felsen schwamm und die Schnur riss.......

Seit dem bin ich für Bill "The Guy who lost the 90-Pounder"

:c


----------



## Clint Bestword (4. März 2003)

weiter, weiter, weeeeiiiiitttteeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrr


----------



## Sockeye (4. März 2003)

*Teil 3 Seelenmassage*






 mein 36Pfünder (2 Tage später / Kasilof River)

Abends grillte ich Moni's Chinook auf dem Grill auf der Terrasse. Vier Japaner, Gäste der Lodge, hatten Moni das Bauchfleisch des King's abgeschwatzt und überraschten uns mit Sushi. Wie sich herausstellte, waren die vier Japaner auf dem Rückweg einer Sushi-Köche Konferenz und gönnten sich noch ein paar Tage Alaska. Ein paar Schweizer stifteten noch einigen leckeren Chardonnay und wir feierten ein ausgelassenes Chinook-Barbecue. Die Story mit dem riesen-King machte natürlich die Runde. Und je öfter sie erzählt worden ist, desto größer wurde das Monster. Ich glaub zu Schluss waren es über 120Pfund 

So gegen Acht, wir feierten ausgelassen, stapften drei Texaner die Treppe vom Ufer hoch und meinten frustriert "There are no fish in that lousy river. Scott lachte und meinte, dass momentan ca 6 Rotlachse pro Sekunde unten am Ufer vorbeischwimmen, und sie nur nicht wüssten wie man sie fängt. Die Texas-Boys haben es natürlich nicht geglaubt und wollten einen Beweis. Ich, schon leicht angesäuselt meinte: "Ich hol euch da 2 Sockeyes in einer halben Stunde raus"

Der eine, scheinbar der Chef der Truppe, bot mir eine Wette an "Wenn ich das schaffe, bin ich morgen auf dem Heilbutt-Charter eingeladen, wenn nicht, muss ich die nächsten Tage ihren Fang filetieren und verpacken".

Ich hab mich darauf eingelassen, meinen Krempel geholt und drei Rotlachse gelandet (in 20 Min). Jippieeeeeee!!






*Halibut-Charter*

Morgens um 4:00Uhr ein schnelles Frühstück, Regenklamotten und eine Thermoskanne Kaffe geschnappt, sind wir (die drei Texas-Fuzzis und ich) dann nach Homer gefahren. Es wurde langsam hell, aber die Wolken waren zerzaust, das bedeutete starker Wind. Eine Stunde später erreichten wir den Homer Spit, eine 2km lange Landzunge vor Homer, auf der die Heilbut-Charter-Flotte auf Gäste wartet. Der Kapitän machte ein besorgtes Gesicht. Das Wetter ist zu schlecht, wir werden höchstwahrscheinlich nicht auslaufen. Nach einer Stunde Kaffee und Donuts, kam der Funkspruch von einem Fischkutter - es geht, wird ein wenig rauh, aber es geht.






Die Seawolf, eine 12m Jacht mit kräftigen Motor und freiem Platz am Heck für uns vier Angler, machte gut Fahrt und ich war über die Kleine Kajüte froh, da ein unangenehmer Sprühregen einsetzte. 2, doch recht ruppige Stunden später, setzte der Kapitän den Anker. Tiefe ca. 90m, Dünung ca. 2-3m. Leicht schräg und ein Bein an die Bordwand gepresst, konnte man sich &quot;gerade so&quot; auf den Beinen halten und beide Hände zum Angeln frei haben. Der Skipper reichte uns die Angeln, für mich ne Linkshand-Multi und eine ca. 50lbs Rute mit Rollering. Geflochtene Schnur, 800g Grundblei, 1m Stahlvorfach, und Haken - aber was für Haken! Ich dachte zuerst, das wären Fleischerhaken. Daran einen Hering und ab in die Tiefe. Mit Drift etwa 140m.
 Kaum war das Blei unten - ein Biss - Anschlagen - und pumpen - und pumpen. Hey, der ist aber schwer, dachte ich und freute mich auf meinen ersten riesen-Butt. Kaum war die Platte an Board, schnappte der Skipper den Fisch und schmiss ihn wieder rein. Sorry, "Mindestmaß 30inch" (ca. 76cm).

Also das Spielchen wieder und immer wieder. Kaum war der Hering am Boden, hatte man einen untermassigen Butt dran. Mittags hatten wir dann doch alle unser Limit (2 Heilbutt über 30inch). Mein größter hatte knapp 1,3m. Wir waren alle happy und das Wetter klärte sich auf. Die Rückfahrt, mit Muskelkater in den Armen und Kreuzschmerzen, war herrlich. Das eindrucksvolle Panorama des Harding Icefields und den Schroffen Bergen war beeindruckend.

Seuuffts.....


----------



## catfish (4. März 2003)

Was fürn geiler Bericht!!!!!!!
Moin erstmal
Muss das erst mal Verdauen.Komme später noch mal zurück.
Plane für 2004 ne reine Heilbutttur ca.8 Tage.Brauche
iiiiiiinnnnnnnffffffffooooooooosssssssss.
Gruss Catfish


----------



## wodibo (4. März 2003)

Ich werd nicht wieder - der angelt auf Monster :g


----------



## Sockeye (4. März 2003)

*Teil 4 - relax*

Die nächste Woche verlief dann ruhig. Morgens auf Sockeye, Mittags rumhängen, neue Beize für das Räuchern ausprobieren, Steinplize suchen fahren - ja fahren - in Alaska fährt man Pilze suchen. Man tuckelt gemütlich die Schotterstrassen entlang und wenn man einen großen Steinpilz sieht, wird angehalten und der Umkreis abgesucht. Meistens findet man dann einige. Abends dann Lachs oder Steaks grillen und ein Wenig auf Regenbogen-Forellen mit Lachsherzen fischen. 

Dann das Aus für Rotlachs! Fisch&Game, die Jagdbehörde hatte die Sockeye Saison zum 31.7. beendet. Es waren zu wenige Rotlachse bisher den Kenai herauf gekommen. (bis zum 30.7. nur 750.000, es sollten jedoch mindestens 1Million zum Ableichen kommen)

Damit war es am Kenai schnell still geworden. Die Königslachssaison war auch zum 31.7. beendet. Die meisten Wohnwagen zogen ab und die Lodges leerten sich. Man wartete auf die Cohos - den Silberlachs. Ich habe mir ein Kanu ausgeliehen und habe eine 3-Tägige Kanu-Tour durch das Swanson Seengebiet (50 Meilen nördlich von Soldotna) gemacht. Steve hat mir sein Zelt und Kocher ausgeliehen und mich zum Eingang des Nationalparks gebracht. Die Seen, manche nicht größer als ein deutscher Baggersee sind alle mit kleinen Kanälen, oder kurzen Schleifwegen verbunden, durch die man das Kanu ziehen bzw. über die das Kanu geschleppt werden muss.






Meinen ersten Zeltplatz wählte ich auf einer kleinen Insel, da ich zu viel Angst vor Bären hatte. Tagsüber hatte ich erfolglos versucht auf Forellen zu blinkern, sobald es aber Dämmrig wurde, schlugen die Fische an. Eine schöne Dolly Varden mit Steinpilz Soße wurde mein Abendessen. Die Loons mit ihrem schaurigem Ruf sorgten für eine Hitchkock Atmosphäre und die Schnaken dafür, dass ich bald im Zelt verschwand. Der nächste Morgen, ein traumhafter Sommertag, bescherte mir ein paar Elche am Ufer und eine Familie Fischotter die lautstark Reißaus nahmen. Vier Seen hatte ich durchquert um zu dem nächsten größeren mit Insel zu kommen. Nachts hatte ich genug von schwimmenden Braunbären geträumt , da meine erste Insel recht nah am Ufer lag. Zwei kleinere Rainbows, diesmal ohne Pilze grillte ich auf dem Lagerfeuer. Danach alle Essensutensilien und Reste zusammengepackt und 200m vom Zelt weg an einen Baum gehängt. (Die schwmimmenden Grizzlys gingen mir nicht aus dem Kopf). Den dritten Tag verbrachte ich hauptsächlich mit Paddeln, da der Treffpunkt recht weit war.

Abends, nachdem mich Steve abgeholt hatte, genoss ich ein kingsize Bed mit Bad in der Lodge.

Steve war den ganzen Abend so ausgelassen, bis er damit rausrückte: "Die Silberlachse sind da, eine Woche früher!"

more to come.....


----------



## buggs (4. März 2003)

Super #a weiter  :m  mehr imput  :q


----------



## Sockeye (4. März 2003)

Bilder werden nachgeliefert. Die sind Zuhause auf dem Rechner.


----------



## Sockeye (4. März 2003)

*Teil 5 Cohos und das Derby*

Der Silberlachs-Run war 1 Woche zu früh. Normalerweise stehen die Silberlachse um diese Zeit noch im Meer, bzw drängen langsam in die Fjorde.

Da noch niemand mit den Cohos, so früh gerechnet hat, waren die Silver Charter öfters nicht ausgebucht. Einer von Steves Guides, Joe hatte auf seinem Silver-Trip noch einen Platz frei und ich konnte zum halben Preis mitfahren. 4:00 Uhr Abfahrt, wir wollten vor Sonnenaufgang angeln, da die Cohos zu der Zeit am aktivsten seien. Wir fuhren ca 5 Meilen den Kenai runter und ankerten neben einer kleinen Flussinsel, ca 3m vom Ufer. Kräftige Ruten mit mittleren* Multis, geflochtener Schnur und das obligatorische Stahlvorfach wurden vorbereitet. 

Die rot gefärbten Lachseier wurden mit einem 5oz Blei ca. 10m geworfen. Dann hieß es Warten und durch leichtes zupfen, das Blei ein paar cm weiter flussabwärts zu bouncen. Eine halbe Stunde verging und abgesehen von Dolly's, die den Köder abfraßen passierte nichts.

Joe ließ den Motor an lichtete den Anker und versetzte das Boot um 50cm! näher an das Ufer. Ich schaute ein wenig verwundert aber dachte mir wat-solls, füttern wir weiter die Forellen. Keine zwei Minuten später der vorsichtige Biss, kurz gewartet und dann langsam aber kräftig den Haken gesetzt. Dann ging es Schlag auf Schlag und alle im Boot hatten ihr Limit von 2 Cohos. Um 6:00 Uhr waren wir wieder in der Lodge zum Frühstück.

Am nächsten Tag wollte ich den Gesellen mal vom Ufer aus nachstellen und machte mich auf zum Beaver-Loop. Die Flut hatte gerade ihren Höchststand und 5-6 Einheimische bauten ihre Angeln auf. So feines Geschirr, wie vom Charter, hatte ich nicht zur Verfügung. Eine kräftige Spinnrute mit einer vermurksten Stationärrolle mussten es auch tun. Schnur hatte ich eine 40Pfund Monofil drauf, ein 5oz Pyramiden-Blei wegen dem sehr schlammigen Boden im Mündungsgebiet, Grossen Haken mit selbstgefärbten Rotlachseieren mit einem Stück Kork um das ganze ein wenig anzuheben. Der Vormittag brachte mir zwei schöne 8-Pfünder.






*Das Silver Salmon Derby in Seward*

Die grosse Resurrection Bay bildet das Schlachtfeld, auf dem sich hunderte von Anglern aus aller Welt um den größten Coho bemühen.






Bill nahm sich den Tag frei um an dem Derby teilzunehmen, so wie jedes Jahr. Sein Freund, der ihn sonst begleitete, war im Vorjahr gestorben und er suchte noch jemanden. Alleine wollte er nicht. Naja ich hab mich hald geopfert 

Um 4:00 Uhr holte er mich ab, sein 35PS Rivereboat am Hänger. Ich spendierte den Sprit und er den Kaffee und wir fuhren durch die Nacht nach Seward. Um 5:30 kauften wir uns beim Burger-King Frühstück und die Derby Tickets. Pünktlich zum Startschuss hatten wir das Boot im Wasser und fuhren in die Bucht.

Bill hatte seine King-Ruten dabei. Wir montierten zwei Downrigger und brachten die Hering-bestückten riesen Blinker (30cm verchromter Blechsteifen, 20cm Stahlvorfach, spinn-n-glow) auf 70m Tiefe. Die Dünung von 1,5 m machte uns mit unserer kleinen Nussschale schon zu schaffen, aber Bill trollte souverän durch die Bucht. Der Vormittag verlief mäßig (3 mittlere Silberlachse) und wir beschlossen näher am Hafen unser Glück zu versuchen. Der Wind hatte ausserdem aufgefrischt und nur die großen Yachten trauten sich weiter raus. 

Da zeigte uns das Echolot auf 30m einen Schwarm an und wir befischten diesen sehr erfolgreich. Insgesamt 12 Cohos, meiner 14 lbs und Bill's 15,2 Pfünder wurden zum Wiegen eingereicht...






Am nächsten Tag ging mein Flieger nach Frankfurt. Die Zwei 30Kg Fischkisten hab ich nur nach einigem Diskutieren in FFM durch den Zoll bekommen und den Inhalt auf die Kühltruhen meiner Frau, meinen Eltern und meiner Schwiegermutter verteilt. Jetzt gibt hin und wieder Sockeye zum Abendessen oder ein Heilbutt Filet. Zusammen mit einem Gläschen Chardonnay oder einem Grau-Burgunder überkommt mich immer wieder die Sehnsucht....

Der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt!!!!


----------



## catfish (4. März 2003)

Hab keine Zeit 
Bin total vertieft in den Bericht und meine Küche steht in Fammen.
Scheissssssseeeeeeee
C.F.


----------



## havkat (4. März 2003)

Aaargh...keuch....nachLuftschnapp!

Herzrythmus-Störungen und neidgrüne Gesichtsfarbe.... 

#6


----------



## wodibo (4. März 2003)

Jetzt ins Bett und von Alaska träumen :l 

Danke für diesen einmaligen Bericht :m


----------



## Sockeye (4. März 2003)

So, die Bilder sind drin.


----------



## leierfisch (4. März 2003)

:l Das geilste was ich bisher hier gelesen habe.Danke für diesen megasuperklasse Bericht #h


----------



## ThomasL (5. März 2003)

Super!!!#6 #6 #r 

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## hawk (5. März 2003)

Danke, traumhafter Bericht, tolle Bilder - muss ich auch hin!!!  :k


----------



## Klausi (5. März 2003)

Traumhafter :l Bericht und schöne Bilder.


----------



## Sockeye (5. März 2003)

@Catfish

So ein 8-Tage Charter auf Heilbutt kannst Du mehrfach angehen. Wobei eine Woche nur auf Butt doch recht einseitig
ist, speziell wenn das Gebiet noch fantastische Lachse bietet.

Wenn&acute;s auf Butt gehen soll, dann nur nach Homer (Kenai-Peninsula, Alaska south-central). Homer nennt sich auch &quot;halibut capital of the world&quot; und nicht zu Unrecht.

Ein gutes Boot ist unerlässlich. Die Tagescharter dort kosten zwischen 200-300$ /Tag (4-6 Angler pro Boot, incl. Geschirr, Köder und Filetieren)

Die Lodges/Camps bieten meistens sog. Packages für 3-7 Tage an, die dann erheblich günstiger sind.

Die Preisspannen sind erheblich. Von absolutem Luxus ( 1 Woche Fishing Lodge, Wasserflugzeug Transfer Anchorage-Homer-Anchorage und Halibut/Salmon Charter) Ca. 3000,-$
http://www.floatplanelodge.com/halibut-salmon.htm

Im mittleren Preissegment liegt die Soldotna B&B Lodge von Steve und Moni ab 50$/Nacht:
http://www.soldotnalodge.com/german/
(Die Preise auf der deutschen Seite sind nicht mehr aktuell. Sie bieten auch Zimmer ab 50$ an.)

bis zur Selbstversorger Hütte 10$ pro Nacht:
https://nutmeg.state.ak.us/iXpress/dnr/Parks/kenai.dml


gibt es dort das ganze Spektrum für den Sportfischer.

Was stellt ihr euch den so vor, bzw. wieviel wollt ihr anlegen für die Woche? Dann kann ich genauere Infos geben,
oder mal Steve fragen, der hat dort super Kontakte.

Anbei schon mal die Regeln: http://www.sf.adfg.state.ak.us/statewide/regulations/2002/southcentral/pdfs/02scsalt.pdf

Viele Grüße,
Sockeye


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. März 2003)

Ein schöner Bericht. Was mich hier etwas stört, ist zum einen die offensichtliche Werbung, ich meine das sollte dann
auch deutlich unter die Rubrik der Reiseveranstalter. Inhaltlich meine ich auch, dass du den Leuten hinsichtlich der realen Preise etwas Sand in die Augen streust.
Du hast hier wohl einen privaten Kontakt zu einer Pension und willst denen Gäste besorgen. Ist ja auch legitim. Als
ebenfalls nicht ganz unerfahrener in diesem Thema muß man
den Kollegen fairerweise sagen, was die Geschichten dann wirklich kosten und wie sich z.B. der Versuch &quot;billig, billig, billig&quot; vor Ort auswirkt:
Wenn ich keine pauschale Angelreise, also Flug, Unterkunft,
Verpflegung, Guiding, Boote, Geräte, Lizenzen buche, passiert dem fremden Angler folgendes: 1. Tag: Beziehen der
Unterkünfte, 2. Tag: Lizenzen besorgen, rumlaufen, wo geht was, fragen nach Guide, Boot usw. usw.... Vielleicht klappt
es aber dann am 3 oder 4. Tag schon mit der Angelei. Die
Tage vergehen mit Einkaufen, kochen, essen gehen. Wenn ich
dann sogar noch einen Fisch gefangen habe, geht das nächste
Problem los: Wer friert ihn mir ein? Norwegische Fischerhütten mit Truhen für Filetschnitzer gibts dort nicht! Fazit:
Wer das erste mal reist und Erfolg haben möchte, keine Leute
dort kennt, auf die man sich verlassen kann ( auf Amis und
Kanadier kann man  sich nicht verlassen!) sollte sicher gehen und sich an einen Reiseveranstalter wenden. Am besten
auch dort genau prüfen, was man bekommt. Der billigste ist sicher nicht der preiswerteste!
Dann kann man sich entspannt der Angelei hingeben, findet sein Essen vor, sein Fisch wird versorgt und er kann sich
erholen.
Und in der Regel reagieren Lodgebesitzer äußerst negativ auf
diese Leute, die dort immer wieder auftauchen: Will nur mal
schauen, schreibe einen Artikel für eine deutsche Zeitschrift, eine Probetour für lau und ich nehme sie in den Bericht auf, können sie meine Lachse nicht mals mit einfrieren/räuchern/vakuumieren....!
Noch was am Rande: In Alaska gibts keinen Aldi! Man kann bei
Selbstverpflegung durchaus Probleme bekommen. Eine weitere
Bemerkung noch zum Schluß: Guiding.
Ein guter Guide in Kanada und Alaska verdient am Tag 400 bis
500 US Dollar! Dafür nimmt er max. 4 Mann mit. Das ist ein
angemessener Preis. Wer meint, er bekommt es billiger, der
bekommt genau das, was er verdient: In der Regel einen Fa-
milienangehörigen eines Hotelangestellten, der noch Kohle
nebenbei machen will und neben Betten machen auch noch jagen und angeln zu können glaubt, einen dort hängengebliebenen Karpfenangler aus Pomuchelsdorf usw....
Was würdet Ihr verdienen wollen, wenn Ihr den Anglern ein
Boot und Ausrüstung für 80.000 $ zur Verfügung stellt, 10
Stunden als Selbständige arbeitet (Versicherungen, Alters-
versorgung, Haftpflicht )?  Also 400 $ ist da ein Schnäppchen! 
Mann sollte die Sachen klar ansprechen: Eine Reise nach Kanada und Alaska kostet Kohle. Gerade bei der ersten sollte
man Qualität kaufen, sonst wird genau diese &quot;erste einzige
große Traumreise&quot; zum Alptraum. 2000 Euro wech für nichts
statt für 3000 wirklich etwas gehabt zu haben.


----------



## catfish (5. März 2003)

Hallo Dolfin
Ich glaube das mit diesem aussergewöhnlichen Bericht niemanden etwas vorgemacht wird.Keinem wird hier irgendwie etwas professionell angepriesen.Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied.Und keiner ist so dumm beim ersten mal Alaska alleine Regie führen zu wollen.Ich glaube Sockeye hat uns allen nur einen erstklassigen durchorganisierten Urlaub mit Alternatieven beschrieben.Wer glaubt mit 2000 euro so einen tollen Urlaub in Alaska zu haben der irrt gewaltig.
Gruss Catfish


----------



## Sockeye (5. März 2003)

@Dolfin



> Was mich hier etwas stört, ist zum einen die offensichtliche Werbung



Dieser Beitrag ist keine Werbung, sondern mein Urlaub im Sommer 2002.
Meine Website - OK, da mach ich Werbung für die Lodge.



> dass du den Leuten hinsichtlich der realen Preise etwas Sand in die Augen streust



Charterpreise:

King-Salmon auf dem Kenai: ca. 150$ pro Person. (hab ich einen mitgemacht, im Beitrag nicht erwähnt)

Halibut-Charter in Homer: ca. 200 - 300$ pro person (Äh, was ist daran <i>Sand in die Augen</i>)

Silver-Salmon auf dem Kenai: ca. 150$ pro Person (hab ich zum halben Preis bekommen, da ich 4er-Mann im Boot war.)

Übernachtung:

Die Floatplane Lodge 3000$ + 1350Eur Flug == 4350Eur ?? Zu billig?

Die neunen 50$ Zimmer in der Soldotna B&B finde ich durchaus einen Tipp wert, Werbung Hin oder Her, da ansonsten die Lodges im Juli 150-200$ abkassieren. (Ich hab im Juli im Schlafsack im Geräteschuppen gepennt)

Die State-Park Cabins Selbstversorgungs Hütten kosten 20$-40$ / Nacht komplett (Pro Nase ca. 5-10$)

Aldi:

In Nord-Norwegen gibt keinen Aldi, dafür in Soldotna und Kenai einen Safeway und einen Fred-Meyer&acute;s Supermarkt, mit Preisen die ok sind.

Gefriertruhen:

In jeder Lodge, in jedem RV-Park (Wohnwagen-Campingplatz), bei allen Hüttenanbietern, den meisten Campingplätzen und bei jeder Fish-processing Firma mietbar. (Jedenfalls wenn man auf der Kenai-Halbinsel ist)


Scheinbar hast Du schlechte Erfahrungen mit Alaska gemacht, schade.

Ich fliege ende Juli wieder hin, falls ich bei Lastminute einen Flug bekomme.

Sockeye

P.S.
Die Lizenzen bekommst Du hier...<b>hier.....</b>


----------



## catfish (5. März 2003)

Moin Sockeye
Danke für die Infos.Werde mich mal hinterklemmen.
Aber wo sind die Bilder von den Butts?
Schreib jetzt bitte nicht das Du keine gemacht hast ,sondern nur das Du vergessen hast sie zu zeigen.Ich ahne schlimmes.
Gruss Catfish


----------



## hardliner (5. März 2003)

Klasse Sache, Dein Bericht!
@Dolfin:
Werbung sieht in meinen Augen ein wenig anders aus.

Desweiteren scheinst Du ja eine menge Vorurteile gegen Alaskaner und/oder Kanadier zu haben.

Zitat:
Wenn ich keine pauschale Angelreise, also Flug, Unterkunft, Verpflegung, Guiding, Boote, Geräte, Lizenzen buche, passiert dem fremden Angler folgendes: 1. Tag: Beziehen der Unterkünfte, 2. Tag: Lizenzen besorgen, rumlaufen, wo geht was, fragen nach Guide, Boot usw. usw.... Vielleicht klappt es aber dann am 3 oder 4. Tag schon mit der Angelei.
Zitat Ende

Aalso:
Ich war letztes Jahr dort (Fairbanks, non-guided  Kanutour über den Beaver Creek), und bin äusserst Positiv überrascht!
Sicher, unser Outfitter war ein deutscher, der schon sein halbes Leben dort verbracht hat, aber wir haben auch Alaskaner kennengelernt, die durchaus zuverlässlich sind!
Solche Sachen kann man schon in Deutschland abchecken und sich über Preise informieren.
Wir haben unseren Outfitter im Internet gefunden und der hat uns beraten per email über Flugmöglichkeiten und uns über den Fluß aufgeklärt den wir befahren wollten.
Wir haben ihn gefragt ob er uns Karten von dem Gebiet von ihm zuschicken lassen, das war sogar im Preis drin!
Er war mit uns einkaufen BEI FRED MEYER    und hat uns dabei auch beraten was wieviel und man mitnehmen sollte. Er hat uns die Lodge gestellt und mit uns sein Haus geteilt, also richtig Familiär. Seine Frau hat am ersten abend Elch-Gulasch mit Reis und Maiskolben gemacht! Lecker! :z 
 Schaue hier:
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/thread.php?threadid=10700&boardid=5&highlight=raloeck 

Warst Du jemals in Alaska?

Hier noch ein Link von einer Tour die ich 1996 mit 3 Freunden gemacht habe...

http://home.t-online.de/home/ecki_ol 
Ist zwar nicht ganz fertig, aber ein Reisebericht ist vorhanden... War mein erster HP Versuch )


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. März 2003)

Na, nun mal nicht so empfindsam. Alaska ist ja schön. Aber
die Westküste ist von San Fancisco bis zu Barentssee Lachsgebiet. Und leider ist es eben nicht ganz so leicht und klar, wie du es schreibst.
Otto Normalangler muß normalerweise bereits im Jan/Feb seinen Angelurlaub anmelden und planen. Der kann sich nicht auf Last Minute und son Kram verlassen. Der muß in der Regel im Januar Februar seinen Urlaub einreichen, Flug bestätigt bekommen, Unterkunft bestätigt bekommen, die Boots- bzw. Guidingplätze fest gebucht haben. Dazu will er
(leider immer die erste Frage) genau wissen, wieviel toten Fisch er mit nach Hause schleppen darf.
Meine Kritik setzt eben da an, wo ich frage:

-realistische Flugkosten
-Unterkunft (was bedeutet 50,-$) Person/zwei 
 Personen/Frühstück incl./Vollpensionskosten/darf ich im 
 Zimmer kochen? 
-Guiding/ Bootsplätze (war noch am genauesten (vorraus 
 verläßlich buchbar?)
-Lizenzen (Süßwasser und Meer ) Preis??
-Angelgeräte/Köder/Wathosen...
-Fischverwertung/ räuchern/vakuumieren?
-Trinkgelder ( ich rechen mit 250 $ im Urlaub ) muß man 
 nicht geben - man wird es aber merken!!!
-Transferkosten (Flughafen/Unterkunft/Angelplätze/Boote)

Du berichtest z.B. von Homer. Homer ist der Hafen, wo Berufsfischer die meisten Heilbutts anlanden. Für Sportfischer gibts noch viele Plätze an der Sunshine Coast!
Es ist keineswegs erforderlich, für gutes Heilbuttangeln dorthin zu gehen.

Der Kenai ist ein Fluß, der große Kings hervorbringt. Er hatte auch mal der Weltrekord - hatte. Das ist aber völlig unerheblich. Der Angler sollte sich lieber Gedanken machen,
ob er die Preise und den Angeldruck an solch einem Gewässer
mitmachen will. Es gibt eben auch Flußsyteme, die haben nicht 6 Wochen Kings, wie der Kenai, sondern 6 Monate!

Nebenbei: Deine Floatinglodge ist für Alaska eine der billigeren. Die Klasselodge in Alaska - und B.C. kosten 1000,-$ -- am Tag!

Also, ich fahre in diesem Jahr das 6. mal. Es schließt´sich
meist eine Gruppe bei mir an - wie auch in diesem Jahr. Wir
werden innerhalb von 15 Angeltagen alle 5 Lachsarten beangeln und wohl auch fangen. Dazu den Heilbutt befischen,
summerrun Steelheads und Dolly Vardens. Dazu noch Störe von
über 2m Länge fangen.
Diese Reise ist auch nicht billig. Sie ist aber von vorn bis
hinten durchgeplant. Es stehen verläßliche Guides mit Booten an allen Tagen zu Verfügung. Es muß sich niemand um Gerät, Köder, Essen, Transfers usw. usw. sorgen.
Das mag man für langweilig halten. Für mich ist das der Unterschied zwischen einem konzentrierten Angelurlaub und einer riesigen Improvisation. Der Unterschied im Preis macht
den normalen Flugpreis ( bei mir 950,- Euro) und max. 20%
Aufschlag zur Improvisation aus.

Noch eine Frage: Warum ist es keine Werbung, wenn in deinem
Reisebericht 3 Links für Veranstalter stehen!?
Vielleicht habe ich ja auch die Regeln nur falsch verstanden...

Im übrigen sollten wir diesen Disput ruhig fortsetzen. Ich
glaub schon, das man davon auch lernen kann, wenn man das
vorhat.

Petri #g


----------



## Sockeye (5. März 2003)

Hallo Dolfin,

1. Ich bin kein Reiseveranstalter, sondern nur ein Angelverrückter Reise Freak.

2. Der Reisebericht war weder als Werbung gedacht, noch als do-it-yoursef-Alaska-Urlaubsanleitung, sondern entstand Gestern im Büro, als ich auf Frankfurt schaute und mal wieder von Alaska träumte.

3. Die Links waren als Beispiele gedacht. 

- Oberes Preissegment (wobei man sicherlich teuerere Angebote findet) All-inclusiv, eine Woche an einem Fleck.
Mit denen habe ich nichts zu tun. Ich kenne zwei Guides von denen und die machen einen ordentlichen Job.

- mittleres/unteres Preissegment
50$ pro Nacht incl. Frühstück, Grill und Essensraüme verfügbar, Charter gehen extra, gute Einkaufsmöglichkeit
Die Guides kenn ich alle. Keiner unter 10Jahre Kenai Erfahrung.

- unterstes Preissegment. Diese Hütten werden von den Regierungsbehörden zum Selbstkostenpreis vermietet, ähnlich Alpenvereinshütten. Für den Naturfreak der absolute Geheimtipp.

4. Der Kenai, beherbergt nun mal eine Königs-lachs-art, die durchschnittlich größer als andere King-Arten werden. Gut in BC wurde ein 100Pfünder gefangen. Ich weiss auch nicht wie der sich da verirrt hat. :q 
Die Lachse am Kenai werden mit Sonar gezählt und es wird gewährleistet, dass genügend zum ablaichen kommen. Statistisch gesehen, benötigt ein Angler mit Guide 9-14 Stunden um einen King auf dem Kenai zu fangen. (Die Amis haben für Alles ne Statistik). Sockeyes kommen bis zum Abwinken und wenn alle 2 Jahre die Pink&acute;s kommen, dann stinkt der Kenai im Herbst richtig nach totem Fisch.

5. Homer. Richtig, die Berufsfischer fischen dort auch nach dem Butt. Warum wohl?

Und warum ich gerade die Kenai-Halbinsel so hervorhebe, liegt daran, dass sie eine hervorragende Infrastruktur für den Urlauber bietet. Alle Ziele sind max 300 Meilen von einander entfernt. Die Halbinsel bietet Alaska quasi &quot;in a nutshell&quot;, nicht nur für Angler sondern für die ganze Familie. Gletscher, Berge, Seen, Elche und Bären, Wale, Wanderwege, Bergütten, Kanutouren und relativ stabiles Wetter. Also für einen Alaska-Einstieg nur zu empfehlen.

Als Hardcore Buttangler würde ich auf Kodiak einen Kahn mit Crew mieten und nord-westlich Richtung Aleuten eine Woche raus. Eine Woche Regen und schwere See garantiert, aber auch 200-Pfünder. 

Mein Freund Jason, hat nach dem Colege auf so ein Inserat geantwortet.(West Alaska, 6 Monate fischen und dabei noch Geld verdienen). Er ist auf einer Koreanischen Fischfabrik gelandet und hat, wenn überhaupt mal frische Luft gerochen, dann nur Regen und tiefe Wolken zu Gesicht bekommen. :m 

Ich kenne auch genügend Leute, die ihren Angelurlaub in Alaska, selbst geplant hatten und eine Woche im Regen im Zelt hockten und keinen einzigen Lachs zu Gesicht bekommen haben. Um soetwas wie in meinem Bericht beschrieben zu unternehmen, sollte man jemanden dort haben, auf dessen Tipps man sich verlassen kann. Ansonsten landet man auf überfüllten Massenveranstaltungen oder an einem Bach ohne Fische, dafür umsomehr Stechmücken.

Solche Unternehmungen werden aber sicherlich nicht billiger. Ein Freund hat vor 4 Jahren knapp 10.000 DM in den Sand gesetzt, indem er im Norden an einem Fluss sein Camp geplant hatte. Ausser Tundra, Schnaken und Rentiere gab es zu der Zeit nix. Die paar Dolly&acute;s und Rainbows reichten nicht einmal zum Abendessen.

Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (6. März 2003)

@catfish

Leider hatte ich keine Kamera dabei. Zum Schluss der Tour wurde aber noch so ein Gruppenfoto gemacht. Es hätte mir eigentlich geschickt werden sollen. Leider is noch nichts angekommen.

Zum Trost hab ich Dir ein altes Bild (von 2001), von deren Website beigefügt.

Die Zahl sind lbs. und ich war nicht dabei :c


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. März 2003)

Beim größeren Teil der letzten Stellungnahme kann ich ja o.k. sagen. Individell organisiert, aber nicht für Otto Normalo geeignet. Aber der Punkt 4 ist der obsolute Blödsinn. Wer hat dich denn da so verarscht??
Jeder Guide vor Ort versucht &quot;seinen&quot; Fluß hervorzuheben. Aber du scheinst denen ja bedingungslos zu glauben. Es gibt
viele Netzfänge von mindestens 4 großen Flüssen in B.C. die
Lachse über 100 Pfund beinhalten, aber keinen wirklichen
Ausnahmefisch mehr von Kenai in den letzten Jahren. Lies man
mal amerikanische Angelzeitschriften. Da spricht man eher
vom Niedergang des Flusses.
Es ist ausserdem Blödsinn, diesen Fischgrößen hinterher zu
angeln. Wenn man die 40 Pfund regelmässig in seinen Flüssen
knackt und dann auch mal einen 50 oder 60 Pfünder dabeihat,
ist das schon o.k. Wichtig ist doch,  dass sich was tut.
Wer will einen Urlaub, wo er zwei oder drei Fische drillt?
Sockeyes hab ich in hervorragender und silberner Kondition
zum Beispiel Massenhaft und bis 14 Pfund im Fraser gefangen.
Bei 100 Fischen am Tag - wenn man will.


----------



## Sockeye (6. März 2003)

@ all

Für alle (noch) nicht Alaska / BC Angler. Dolfin und ich streiten gerade ob ein Porsche oder ein Ferrari besser ist.

Hier noch ein paar Heilbutt Tipps: http://www.sf.adfg.state.ak.us/statewide/html/halibut.stm

Und hier der 459 Pfünder aus der Unalaska Bay (Westlich von Kodiak):






<hr>

Hallo Dolfin,

ich will Dir ja Deinen Bach nicht schlecht machen. :q  

Ich weiss nicht einmal welche Flüsse Du befischst, dann könnten wir mal vergleichen.
Meine Zahlen beziehe ich nicht von Guides sondern von Fish&Game.

Die vorhergesagten, aktuellen und historischen Fangquoten findest Du unter: http://www.cf.adfg.state.ak.us/geninfo/pubs/rir/5j03-01.pdf

und die aktuellen Sonarzählungen:
http://alaskaoutdoorjournal.com/Sonar/kpcharts.html

die durchschnittlichen Zeiten/King:
http://alaskaoutdoorjournal.com/References/lkingstats.html

1997 und 1998 Rekorde in Alaska je Fischart. Schau mal nach King Salmon und Halibut, wo die gefangen wurden:
http://alaskaoutdoorjournal.com/Fishing/98trophywins.html

7,6 Rotlachse pro Sekunde am Kenai reichen mir völlg #u 

Viele Grüße,
Sockeye

P.S. bei 40-Pfund King&acute;s überlegen wir uns ihn freizulassen, da man nur einen pro Tag behalten kann.


----------



## Fischbox (6. März 2003)

Einer der besten und interessantesten Berichte die ich bisher im AB gelesen habe. #6 #6 #6


----------



## catfish (6. März 2003)

Moin 
Also das geht mir ein bisschen auf den Pischerman.
Dieses ZICKENHAFTE. Dolfin ein Wort zu Dir.Keiner aus dem Board,kein Anhang,keine Antwort und keine Stellungnahme
war negativ. Uns allen hat der Bericht so gut gefallen das einige netweder nicht Schlafen konnten oder zumindest als den besten Bericht halten den sie je gelesen haben.Mach einen eigenen Bericht von Alaska von Kenay vom Kenayriver
von der Loge von den Lachsen von den Heilbutts von den Kosten und den Quellen über all das.Denn all das haben wir
aus diesem Bericht bekommen.Ob Profi oder Neneinsteiger in Sachen Alaska mit den Infos  die wir bekommen haben kann jeder etwas anfangen.
               Gruss Catfish


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. März 2003)

Jetzt verstehe ich: Du läßt die über 40 Pfund fische wieder laufen und hängst die 30 Pfünder an den Galgen (dein Bericht).
Aber mal ganz ehrlich: Dann mußt du auch alle Zahlen zulassen und nicht nur die von Alaska. In den Einzugsbereich
z.B. des Fraser kannst du ganz Alaska reinpacken und der durchschnittliche Aufstieg ist der größte Lachsaufstieg der
auf der Welt registriert wird. In manchen Jahren steigen
allein 60 millionen Rotlachse auf. Also schau dir die Zahlen der Pacifis Salmon Commission an, die zeigen dir die
gesamte Breite aller Flüsse.
Der Fraser hat z.B. Kings von Mai bis November. Das liegt
daran, dass er dutzende Nebenflüsse hat, von denen 5 größer
als der Kenai sind, und alle haben eigene Lachsstämme. Diese
Fische ziehen alle durch den Unterlauf des Fraser.
Der Skeena, der Deutschen Lieblingsfluß, auch er hat sehr gute Angelmöglichkeiten. Seine Kings sind sicher nicht kleiner als die des Kenai und der Welrekord wurde hier gefangen - sein Steelheadbestand größer in Zahl und Einzelgewicht, wie der Bestand ganz Alaskas. Leider
ist der Skeena sehr regenanfällig.
Ich könnte dir  jetzt noch viele kleine heimliche Flüsse
aufzählen, die große Kings beinhalten. Dort fischt man allein und in einer malerischen Umgebung. Du weißt selbst sehr gut, wie es am Kenai in der kurzen Saison aussieht!
Ich fische hauptsächlich den Bereich British Columbia. Der Yukon ist auch sehr schön, aber die Angelmöglichkeiten B.C.s
sind besser. Ich will dich doch garnicht von Alaska abwerben. Mein Eindruck ist nur, das du einen einzigen Platz
kennst, die Leute dort gern magst, aber dir die Kenntniss
anderer Plätze einfach fehlt. Das dann mit Vergleichen zu
anderen Urlaubsformen zu verbinden, finde ich schon sehr 
gewagt.
Das wir uns richtig verstehen: Ich hab mich auch über deinen
Bericht gefreut, aber auch über die (einfach nicht funktionierenden) Empfehlungen gewundert.
Ich werde jetzt aber für mich diese Auseinandersetzung beenden. Sie führt zu nichts. Du willst da hin und nirgens anders und ich will überall hin - nur genau dorthin nicht!


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. März 2003)

@ catfish
...endlich lerne ich den kennen, der für das ganze Board sprechen darf! Danke.
Wenn du meine Antworten gelesen und versucht hättest, sie zu
verstehen, würdest du sehen, das auch ich den Bericht gelobt habe. Mich störte nur diese Aussagen: Bester Fluß,
größte Lachse, bester Heilbuttort.
Die Kostenangaben sind ebenfalls so nicht übertragbar auf andere. Davon hab ich geschrieben. Von nicht mehr. ENDE


----------



## buggs (6. März 2003)

@lle
So Leute bleibt schön sachlich wie bis her, werdet nicht persönlich und zieht mal die Handbremse etwas an


----------



## Sockeye (6. März 2003)

Der 36-Pfünder ist ein King, aber kein Kenai-King. Den habe ich auf dem Kasilof gefangen, auf einem Driftboat.

Du hast Recht, ich war noch nie in B.C., dafür schon fünf mal auf der Kenai-Halbinsel. Über diese schreibe ich auch.

Catfisch fragte nach Infos für Heilbutt. Ich nannte ihm Homer, da dort die größten und meisten gefangen werden.

Ich bin kein reiner Hardcore-Angler und konnte bisher nur einmal (letztes Jahr) zum Nur-Angel-Urlaub nach Alaska fahren. Die anderen waren immer mit Family mit ein paar Tagen Angeln. 

Sicherlich gibt es am Kenai Stellen, die Überlaufen sind, aber die Einsamkeit mit Angeln kannst du dort genauso finden, wenn du dich auskennst.

Ich will dir hier sicher keine Kunden abspenstig machen.

Aber, ich fahre jetzt zum Öresund  :z und glaub mir es ist mir sch... Egal ob da noch ein Kutter neben uns fischt und das der fetteste Dorsch an der Isle of Shoals, Cape Cod mit 98lbs gefangen wurde.

PUNKT


----------



## anguilla (6. März 2003)

Genialer Bericht mit tollen Infos ! :m
genau das ist es doch, was hier alle lesen wollen! #r

ich glaub meine Grippe ist jetzt fast verflogen...


----------



## Kunze (6. März 2003)

Hallo!
Jau - was soll man da sagen.  ;+ 

Ein Traum in Wort und Bild. #h

PS: Ach so - immer schön lieb sein.


----------



## Laksos (7. März 2003)

Super Bericht und schöne Bilder!  :m 

(Seid nicht zu verbissen in Sachen Werbung; hier ist wohl nicht mehr und nicht weniger teilweise (ungewollte?) Werbung drin als in vielen anderen enthusiastischen AB-Reiseberichten oder Revierbeschreibungen auch, meine eingeschlossen. Ich glaube, im Eifer des Gefechts schreibt man vieles eher mit Herzblut und glühenden Ohren und ist in Gedanken wieder an diesem Wasser, als daß man vorher erst alles auf die Goldwaage legt und jede Passage abwägt. Wenn wir das so hart sehen müßten, würde sich womöglich sonst kaum noch einer trauen, überhaupt einen Bericht mit echten Infos zu schreiben. - Im Prinzip ist es schon richtig, mögliche &quot;Schleichwerbung&quot; nicht aus den Augen zu verlieren und anzumahnen; aber ich denke, dieser Bericht hier verfolgt eher die Absicht und Freude, das Erlebte und ein paar handfeste Infos an uns weiterzuvermitteln! :m )


----------



## Dorschjäger (8. März 2003)

Hi Sockeye,

du hast mich mit deinen Berichten in eine andere Welt versetzt!. Einfach Klasse! Leider kann ich solch eine Tour nach einigen Rückenoperationen nicht mehr selbst unternehmen.

Zum Träumen hatte ich jedenfalls jede Zeit.
Fahr bald wieder rüber!

Petri Heil
und Tight lines

Dorschjäger  :z  :z  :z


----------



## hardliner (8. März 2003)

Ach kommt schon Jungs!
Der Bericht ist super, und jemand hat sich die Mühe gemacht und den Bericht niedergeschrieben. Dafür möchte ich Dir danken.
:m 
Ist doch letztendlich egal wo die größten Butts gefangen werden, hauptsache Sockeye hatte einen spannenden Urlaub und kann davon uns berichten!
 :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z


----------



## anglerboss (12. März 2003)

Das war Super!!!!!!!!!:s


----------



## Guen (12. März 2003)

Hey Sockeye ,klasse Bericht mit allen drum und dran  :m #6 !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Jo (13. März 2003)

Sockey, das war einsame Spitzenklasse.......genau sowas   wollen wir hier lesen.

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Dorsch1 (13. März 2003)

Hallo Sokeye

Spitzen Bericht.#6
Einfach super geschrieben.
Das ist es was uns unsere Abende im AB versüßen.
Danke


----------



## Bihn (24. März 2003)

kann nur sagen #r vor diesen tollen Bericht


----------



## alfnie (25. März 2003)

Sauber, Sockeye !

Und ausserdem wäre ich sehr dafür das Alaska etwas näher an Norwegen rantreibt ... 

Grüsse aus Norwegen, alfnie


----------



## Sockeye (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Auf Lachse in Alaska*

So, der Countdown läuft. Morgen in einer Woche stehe ich wieder in den klaren Wassern des Kenai Rivers in Alaska. Nach 2 bitteren Jahren Abstinenz!!

Bis heute Morgen um 10Uhr sah es noch nicht gut aus. Aber jetzt ist das OK da. :z 

- die Einladung hab ich seit 2 Jahren
- das Flugticket hab ich seit 3 Wochen
- von Chefe genehmigten Urlaub auch seit 3 Wochen
.....
und dann ein neues Projekt, seit 1. Juli  :c 

Und Heute hab ich die Info bekommen, 3-Wochen geht nicht! Aber ich konnte doch noch 10 Tage Abwesenheit raushandeln...(Die Umbuchung des Rückfluges hat unsere Firma übernommen)

ALASKA ICH KOMME!!!!   :z 

P.S. Die Lodge hat DSL Anschluss, Liveberichte gibts dann im Board...


----------



## schlot (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Auf Lachse in Alaska*

wünsch dir allzeit krumme Ruten
und freu mich schon auf deine Berichte!
Natürlich auch auf die tollen Fotos!


----------



## ralle (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Auf Lachse in Alaska*

Ja da sag noch was !!  
Nach Alaska -- oh man ich will auch mal wieder hin !!

Ich wünsche Dir einen SUPERURLAUB !!


----------



## ThomasL (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Auf Lachse in Alaska*

hallo Sockeye

wünsche gute Reise und viel Erfolg!
Ich freue mich auch jetzt schon nächstes Jahr endlich wieder mal nach Alaska zu fliegen.


----------



## alverdino (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Auf Lachse in Alaska*

hallo sockey..
  wünsche dir natürlich auch das der run da ist... und grüße mir 
  den kenai   ( hupt es auf der kenaibridge  dann der run am laufen
  ist)  reimdichoderichfressdich.

  war im letzten jahr in der zeit vom  16. 08 bis  03.09
  dort.  vom kenai bis  homer schwerstarbeit  für silvers
  fast wäre ich  dem lachspuff von homer zum  opfer gefallen..

  ist nicht zu vergleichen mit dem sockeyrun  (  22-7-  bis 6.08
  meistens  treffer)  

  dieses jahr  mein  6tes aufschlagen   am 21.08. start.
  in all den jahren  habe ich nicht einen einzigen lachs
  als fliegenfischer  gefangen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

  mit bleibomben  an der fliegenrute  ok.... 
  wochenlang  fliegen gebunden    nicht notwendig...

  orangefarbener  wollfaden,  blei  und abdafür...............

  kurz vor dem ausflippen am anchor..    amis  reissen aufs
  brutalste   silvers  mit dem  blinker....
 es interessiert keine sau.............. ist halt so... der kommentar eines officers.... und überhaupt german..............

  dieses jahr der letzte versuch   unmittelbar  im mündungsbereich  lachs mit der fliege   ( ohne bleibomben) zu
  fangen.  bin für jeden  fliegenfischertip  dankbar..

  fish on


----------



## Sockeye (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Auf Lachse in Alaska*

Klar, grüße ich den Kenai von dir. In 36 Stunden steh ich drin. :q 
Die Sockeyes laufen jetzt schon. Der Hohepunkt des runs ist statistisch gesehen dieses Wochenende.

Ab 21.8 willst Du auf Coho's mit der Fliege? Gut, ich werde Dir ein paar hot-spots nennen. Aber im Mündungsbereich wird das nix. Dort laufen sie zu tief und da musst Du schon mit Lachseiern hinterher...

Oben am Upper-Kenai gibts ein paar ausgezeichnete Stellen. Mehr Infos gibt's wenn ich zurückkomme, nach Rücksprache mit Steve, der ist auch so'n Fliegenverrückter... :q


----------

